# Seeking assistance planning



## RoninKW (Aug 16, 2021)

Found the EVdesigner spreadsheet so that is helping with calculating a real battery pack. Google Sheets EV Calculator


----------



## cricketo (Oct 4, 2018)

I have a 2014 Zero DS with 11.4kWh battery which I took on the same ~48 mile trip multiple times a year for several years in a row. When the bike was new, typically I got to the destination with about 30% remaining, and back (after a recharge) with 40% remaining. The difference between the two was wind - the route was towards the coast, with more head wind than in the opposite direction. Speed was 55-60MPH about 2/3 of the way. Bottom line, I think you will come significantly short on your expected numbers, and may need to at least double your battery size. Additionally I am skeptical you will be able to reach those speeds (especially if you keep the battery that small). I think you should look at Zero models for inspiration on what components to use in order to achieve your target specs.


----------

